# Why won't my profile pic show?



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Like when I post stuff it doesn't show on the side where it's supposed to. But it shows up on my profile. Know what's wrong?? Please respond thx


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

See it doesn't show!! But if you go to my profile it shows!!!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

avatar is the one that shows when you post, not profile pic


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh... thanks for the info. I was having the same problem.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I did it at first too, lol


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahaha thank you soo much I just figured it out  hahaha thx a bunch!!!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha there we go!!


----------

